# Very detailed MBTI compatibility post I found



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

https://typevolution.com/2016/09/19/mbti-compatibility-master-post/

Thoughts?


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Nope...

I don't think Ni-doms mix easily with Se-doms... The Ni-doms I know will actually find Se-doms very tiring and even annoying. Now, about my type... ENTJ... I'm not drawn to SPs, maybe ISFPs... maybe... Also, I don't see INFJs, who are by far, my favourite type followed by INTJs. And I asked around about INFJ-ENTJ relationships, and both what I've seen on this forum and both in real life, comfirm the INFJ-ENTJ combination is a good one (including for love). So... a big fat nope to the article.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

The thing is, people get along based on a lot of factors and personality is only one of them. Sometimes an ISFP and ENTP will have more in common than that ISFP would have with another ISFP because of culture, upbringing, work, age, education, interests... the list goes on. 
It's unwise to choose friendships based on MBTI. You might miss brilliant opportunities that you might never have found otherwise. 

For example: I would never have found an ISFJ to marry if I had stuck to the theory. On the other hand, we bring each other exactly the things we need in a relationship. 
I have friends from all over the spectrum. I think that's normal for people that want to develop their full range.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting. I like looking at different compatibility theories - Think I've seen this one somewhere before. 

I agree with some of the 'mind/heart/lust' matches etc. But which is considered the 'go to' one for overall best compatibility?- Should I choose a 'heart' match or a 'mind' match? 

I don't agree with the matches in dark blue generally. E.g I don't think ISFJ and ENTP would be 'smooth sailing'. And I know INFP and ESTJ relationships can be VERY conflict-ridden too - I was surprised to see those in dark blue... The other ones higher in the temperature chart seemed to make more sense.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been seeing a lot of pop-up, trendy theories like this on fora and blogs lately. Not to poo-poo the effort, but as I see it, this person basically just took the Socionics types (which was the first type theory to suggest that "opposites attract"), convert them to MBTI, re-label the cognitive functions as Heart, Mind etc, and tweak around some of the relations a tad to be less preachy about which relations are healthy/not. It's still basically Socionics Intertypes simplified/watered down and made easier for MBTI people to understand. At least it doesn't tell you anything Socionics couldn't, if the theory were at all easy to grasp by people who don't speak Russian. ​
The underlying principle here is that the Functions opposite yours have a positive impact on your wellbeing and relationship with others. The assumption, which is false, is that this positive skew always happens, and that it's always immediate.

Personally, I do best with the E__P's which is accurately reflected by the theory - however, I could not ever see myself dating, let alone being deeply involved with another INTJ. ENTJ's are great as friends, but would drive me nuts in a relationship. ISFP's and INFP's are cool, but after awhile I end up finding them a bit inflexible. I also like ESTP's, as well as ISFJ and ESTJ's (albeit the last two not romantically per se) a lot more than this diagram suggests. ENFP's are great, but it's really hard to get past just being personally close with them, and in a more formal relationship.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

According to this, I shouldn't have any interest in ISTJ's and yet here I am with one. It's also been my most successful, conflict free relationships with an incredible amount of personal growth involved. 

Anyways, let's say I didn't fall in love with Tyche at all and base this around others in my life, it has gone something like this:

Lust: ISTJ, ESFP, ENFP, (Never had romantic or sexual interest in any INTJ, ENTJ, INFJ or ENFJ women I've met. In fact, I kinda ignored one INTJ who may have been interested in me). 
Heart: ISTJ, ESFP 
Mind: ESTJ, ISTJ, INTJ (only females though), ENFP, ESFP, INFJ
Interests: ESTP, ESFP, ESTJ, ESFJ, ENFP, ENTP ... (No common interests with ENXJ's). 

Did take a long time for my ISTJ and I to develop common interests outside of the bedroom.



Strelnikov said:


> Now, about my type... ENTJ... I'm not drawn to SPs,


I would vouch to guess that this runs both ways because I too as an SP have almost never found myself really caring about or drawn to ENTJ's. My brother is an ENTJ and we clash more than we get along. When we get along, it's great, but it's almost always a clash waiting to happen. 

ENTJ's have their own space and things in society that they like and want to do, but I haven't really found myself really caring about them one way or another.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

It's really a simple thing. Don't use MBTI, or any personality theory to decide who you'll get along with. People are multi faceted, and type does not describe a whole person. Type is like the line art, but you'll miss the whole drawing, the colors, the hues, the details, if you just focus on the lines. It's quite possible to get along with all types, if both make an effort.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Zeri said:


> Interesting. I like looking at different compatibility theories - Think I've seen this one somewhere before.
> 
> I agree with some of the 'mind/heart/lust' matches etc. But which is considered the 'go to' one for overall best compatibility?- Should I choose a 'heart' match or a 'mind' match?
> 
> I don't agree with the matches in dark blue generally. E.g I don't think ISFJ and ENTP would be 'smooth sailing'. And I know INFP and ESTJ relationships can be VERY conflict-ridden too - I was surprised to see those in dark blue... The other ones higher in the temperature chart seemed to make more sense.


The point was that you pick a lust match if you want the relationship to have a lot of sex, heart match if you want a lot of romance, etc.



Persona Maiden said:


> It's really a simple thing. Don't use MBTI, or any personality theory to decide who you'll get along with. People are multi faceted, and type does not describe a whole person. Type is like the line art, but you'll miss the whole drawing, the colors, the hues, the details, if you just focus on the lines. It's quite possible to get along with all types, if both make an effort.


The significance of type is to see what someone's "default" wiring is without further effort, though.

I do have an INFP friend I've been close to since 2012. She's well-adjusted. But two other Fi-doms (an ISFP and another INFP) things fell apart quickly, not because of lack of effort on my part but them deciding I was reprehensible.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> The point was that you pick a lust match if you want the relationship to have a lot of sex, heart match if you want a lot of romance, etc.


I thought so, but that's sooo ...compartmentalized, though... So if I have a 'lust' match then what happens to my 'heart' and 'mind' needs? I think most people would desire most of those things (heart, mind, lust) being met in a relationship.. Not to have 3 different persons to fulfill 3 different needs. Hmmm... I was just wondering which match would be the "best" for each person overall- with heart/mind/lust needs all taken into account.. But maybe this theory doesn't really address that.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

@The Immigrant Well, either you're an ESTP anomaly or I am, but I've been attracted to ENTJ and INFJ.



Zeri said:


> I thought so, but that's sooo ...compartmentalized, though... So if I have a 'lust' match then what happens to my 'heart' and 'mind' needs? I think most people would desire most of those things (heart, mind, lust) being met in a relationship.. Not to have 3 different persons to fulfill 3 different needs. Hmmm... I was just wondering which match would be the "best" for each person overall- with heart/mind/lust needs all taken into account.. But maybe this theory doesn't really address that.


The way I work, at least, is that I go into something wanting just one thing, and everything else develops after.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> The point was that you pick a lust match if you want the relationship to have a lot of sex, heart match if you want a lot of romance, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is, that even two people with the same type can be quite different. Even if their thought process is similar, so "default wiring" doesn't really apply in this case. Getting to a person as like, a person, does. There is no easy way to figure someone out, no short cuts, you just have to get to know them.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> The problem is, that even two people with the same type can be quite different. Even if their thought process is similar, so "default wiring" doesn't really apply in this case. Getting to a person as like, a person, does. There is no easy way to figure someone out, no short cuts, you just have to get to know them.


With that attitude, I don't understand how typology matters at all to you. You're focusing on individual differences instead of commonalities.

The underlying shared principles are what matter, like this conversation I had with a fellow ESTP on another site:

https://myanimelist.net/comtocom.php?id1=5575813&id2=7424878



You only need quality of interaction, not quantity, if you're acutely aware of the underlying principles of typology. She approached me first, also! 

Because there was already magic there. It's not a coincidence. So I disagree that there's no shortcuts.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> With that attitude, I don't understand how typology matters at all to you. You're focusing on individual differences instead of commonalities.
> 
> The underlying shared principles are what matter, like this conversation I had with a fellow ESTP on another site:
> 
> ...


I use it for self analysis, not to analyze everyone around me. In my opinion, personality theory is rather useless in most situations involving others unless you can be sure of their type, and know well enough to know which approaches would work, because again, even in the same type, everyone is different.

All that shows is you had a conversation with a person. I've had many conversations just like that, and even more in depth then that with many people online. Type doesn't matter, quality does, I can give you that one.

You'll be sorry in the long run if you think you can short cut it, you'll think you have someone figured out, and their behavior will take another turn and surprise you, and not always in a good way. Getting to know someone is the best way to determine compatibility and even that is not a solid guarantee.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> I use it for self analysis, not to analyze everyone around me. In my opinion, personality theory is rather useless in most situations involving others unless you can be sure of their type, and know well enough to know which approaches would work, because again, even in the same type, everyone is different.
> 
> All that shows is you had a conversation with a person. I've had many conversations just like that, and even more in depth then that with many people online. Type doesn't matter, quality does, I can give you that one.
> 
> You'll be sorry in the long run if you think you can short cut it, you'll think you have someone figured out, and their behavior will take another turn and surprise you, and not always in a good way. Getting to know someone is the best way to determine compatibility and even that is not a solid guarantee.


No, you're misunderstanding. My point is that type DOES matter. It tells you in advance the general quality of interaction you'll have with someone.

I use MBTI to analyze everyone. It hasn't failed me yet. I do it on a cognitive function level.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> No, you're misunderstanding. My point is that type DOES matter. It tells you in advance the general quality of interaction you'll have with someone.
> 
> I use MBTI to analyze everyone. It hasn't failed me yet. I do it on a cognitive function level.


Your the one not understanding. Type has nothing to do with anything except thinking pattern.

I have talked with different people of the same type on several occasions, and got various levels of quality, and got along with some of the type, but not with others. Type means nothing on this, some people just suck as people.

You seem young, you'll learn as you get older.


----------



## BlueGunner (Sep 15, 2018)

So the indication I'm getting from this entire post is essentially that it assumes that opposites attract? Which is strange, because I've noticed that the "sort of" opposites attract more likely. I've seen more Se-doms and Si-doms or Ne-doms and Ni-doms find more of a connection than Ne-doms or Si-doms. I'd imagine a Ti-dom would be get quite irritated by a Fe-dom more likely than they would be dating. The "opposites attract" idea has some benefit, I would hardly doubt as such, but it isn't often a likely case.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> Your the one not understanding. Type has nothing to do with anything except thinking pattern.
> 
> I have talked with different people of the same type on several occasions, and got various levels of quality, and got along with some of the type, but not with others. Type means nothing on this, some people just suck as people.
> 
> You seem young, you'll learn as you get older.


I would argue that what you're describing is already accounted for.

You clearly haven't read up on the healthy and unhealthy versions of types.

The exact way that someone sucks will reveal their type.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

I like that INTJs first match (in the color boxes) is a fellow INTJ. While not every INTJ is appealing, not even close, when it's right, it's so right you just have to laugh (bc you never expected it could be that easy).

It seems the top four are based on shared cognitive functions. While I get along well with XSFPs (and _very_ well with ENTJs), I've found XSFPs to be better companions (fun people to meet up with on weekends) than anything deep/serious.









I have no idea how/why lust, heart, mind, companion (interest) are all separated. At least the author factored that INTJs tend to want a 'mind mate'. To me, that is sexy and companion worthy (assuming they can be playful too) and, ultimately/possibly, loveable.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> I would argue that what you're describing is already accounted for.
> 
> You clearly haven't read up on the healthy and unhealthy versions of types.
> 
> The exact way that someone sucks will reveal their type.


I have read on them, I've just not found it capable of determining who I get along with type wise.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> I have read on them, I've just not found it capable of determining who I get along with type wise.


I think MBTI serves as a good guide for type to type dynamics. But of course, it's not a guarantee for predicting how interactions between different types will play out- there are always exceptions to the rule, and of course, individual variables like intelligence, culture, religion, class, family background etc - will all also determine how people interact with each other. It's just a guide. But a good one, IMO. I hate when people discount mbti (and other personality theories) say that personality doesn't matter, anything goes etc. People do have different personality types and I think, IN GENERAL, some personality types will 'click' better than others, all other things being equal. I've found Myers Brigg to be quite accurate and useful in assessing myself, persons around me, and their relationship dynamics. But of course, nothing is hard and fast.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

For me opposite attracts but more on a friendship level, not a relationship.
Disagree with NFPs being top matches, could see NFJs as one of least compatible


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Elwinz said:


> For me opposite attracts but more on a friendship level, not a relationship.
> Disagree with NFPs being top matches, could see NFJs as one of least compatible


Let's look at what the author is doing on a cognitive function level for ISTJ (Si Te Fi Ne) matches.


*Lust:* ENFP (Ne Fi Te Si), INFP (Fi Ne Si Te), ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si), _INTP_ (Ti Ne Si Fe)

It seems they took ISTJ's weakest function (Ne) and matched it with types where it's the strongest.
Also matched ISTJ with types that have the same brand of Sensing (Si).

I wonder if that's the trend for every type's lust matches. (Weakest function + same Sensing function)


I definitely agree that INFP shouldn't be a match for ISTJ, since INFP has thinking 4th.
I think in general, a type that has STRONG THINKING OR FEELING should be MATCHED with a type that has it ANYWHERE BUT 4TH.

This is the only flaw I see with the lust matches.



Also, types with weak feeling should only be matched with strong feeling if it's the same function.

If it's the opposite feeling function, it should be 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Zeri said:


> I think MBTI serves as a good guide for type to type dynamics. But of course, it's not a guarantee for predicting how interactions between different types will play out- there are always exceptions to the rule, and of course, individual variables like intelligence, culture, religion, class, family background etc - will all also determine how people interact with each other. It's just a guide. But a good one, IMO. I hate when people discount mbti (and other personality theories) say that personality doesn't matter, anything goes etc. People do have different personality types and I think, IN GENERAL, some personality types will 'click' better than others, all other things being equal. I've found Myers Brigg to be quite accurate and useful in assessing myself, persons around me, and their relationship dynamics. But of course, nothing is hard and fast.


It's not that I discount personality it's self as a factor, I do also believe sometimes some personalities just don't or do click. But I take it from the individual person to person, rather then MBTI. Because my experience has been that regardless of type I've both gotten and not gotten along with people of the same type on many occasions. So individuality seems to matter way more, from my own experience. Which I why I never use type to judge how someone will be.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

I made my own compatibility guide now after several hours.

For the enemies, the idea is that types with weak feeling won't like types with strong feeling if it's the opposite feeling function. And the reverse is also true: Types with strong feeling won't like types with weak feeling if it's the opposite function.

Friends have the potential to become soulmates, or may have too many quirks to move beyond the friend zone. May be fuck buddies only.

ENFP (Ne Fi Te Si)

Soulmate: ENFP, ESFJ, ISFJ, ISTJ
Friend: ENFJ, ENTJ, ESFP, ESTJ, INFJ, INFP, INTJ, ISFP
Enemy: ENTP, ESTP, INTP, ISTP


ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si)

Soulmate: ENTP, ESTJ, ISFJ, ISTJ
Friend: ENFJ, ENTJ, ESFJ, ESTP, INFJ, INTJ, INTP, ISTP
Enemy: ENFP, ESFP, INFP, ISFP


INFJ (Ni Fe Ti Se)

Soulmate: ESFP, ESTP, INFJ, ISFP
Friend: ENFJ, ENFP, ENTP, ESFJ, INFP, INTP, ISFJ, ISTP
Enemy: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, ISTJ


INTJ (Ni Te Fi Se)

Soulmate: ESFP, ESTP, INTJ, ISTP
Friend: ENFP, ENTJ, ENTP, ESTJ, INFP, INTP, ISFP, ISTJ
Enemy: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, ISFJ


ENFJ (Fe Ni Se Ti)

Soulmate: ENFJ, ESFJ, ESFP, INFP, ISFP
Friend: ENFP, ENTP, ESTP, INFJ, INTP, ISFJ, ISTP
Enemy: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, ISTJ


ENTJ (Te Ni Se Fi)

Soulmate: ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, INTP, ISTP
Friend: ENFP, ENTP, ESFP, INFP, INTJ, ISFP, ISTJ
Enemy: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, ISFJ


INFP (Fi Ne Si Te)

Soulmate: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFP, ISFJ, ISFP
Friend: ENFP, ENTJ, ESFP, ESTJ, INFJ, INTJ, ISTJ
Enemy: ENTP, ESTP, INTP, ISTP


INTP (Ti Ne Si Fe)

Soulmate: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTP, ISTJ, ISTP
Friend: ENFJ, ENTP, ESFJ, ESTP, INFJ, INTJ, ISFJ
Enemy: ENFP, ESFP, INFP, ISFP


ESFJ (Fe Si Ne Ti)

Soulmate: ENFJ, ENFP, ESFJ, ESFP, INFP, ISFP
Friend: ENTP, ESTP, INFJ, INTP, ISFJ, ISTP
Enemy: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, ISTJ


ESTJ (Te Si Ne Fi)

Soulmate: ENTJ, ENTP, ESTJ, ESTP, INTP, ISTP
Friend: ENFP, ESFP, INFP, INTJ, ISFP, ISTJ
Enemy: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, ISFJ


ISFP (Fi Se Ni Te)

Soulmate: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, INFP, ISFJ, ISFP
Friend: ENFP, ENTJ, ESFP, ESTJ, INTJ, ISTJ
Enemy: ENTP, ESTP, INTP, ISTP


ISTP (Ti Se Ni Fe)

Soulmate: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, INTP, ISTJ, ISTP
Friend: ENFJ, ENTP, ESFJ, ESTP, INFJ, ISFJ
Enemy: ENFP, ESFP, INFP, ISFP


ESFP (Se Fi Te Ni)

Soulmate: ENFJ, ESFJ, ESFP, INFJ, INTJ, ISFJ, ISTJ
Friend: ENFP, ENTJ, ESTJ, INFP, ISFP
Enemy: ENTP, ESTP, INTP, ISTP


ESTP (Se Ti Fe Ni)

Soulmate: ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, INFJ, INTJ, ISFJ, ISTJ
Friend: ENFJ, ENTP, ESFJ, INTP, ISTP
Enemy: ENFP, ESFP, INFP, ISFP


ISFJ (Si Fe Ti Ne)

Soulmate: ENFP, ENTP, ESFP, ESTP, INFP, ISFJ, ISFP
Friend: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, INTP, ISTP
Enemy: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, ISTJ


ISTJ (Si Te Fi Ne)

Soulmate: ENFP, ENTP, ESFP, ESTP, INTP, ISTJ, ISTP
Friend: ENTJ, ESTJ, INFP, INTJ, ISFP
Enemy: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, ISFJ


----------



## Navoh (Jun 4, 2018)

I prefer this chart:-
http://68.media.tumblr.com/70241a058b62c01bc2586d1927b8ba09/tumblr_inline_o67wg8f73s1tccxl9_500.jpg


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> I made my own compatibility guide now after several hours.
> 
> For the enemies, the idea is that types with weak feeling won't like types with strong feeling if it's the opposite feeling function. And the reverse is also true: Types with strong feeling won't like types with weak feeling if it's the opposite function.
> 
> ...


By this chart my sister and I shouldn't be able to stand each other, but we get along very well the majority of the time.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> I made my own compatibility guide now after several hours.
> 
> For the enemies, the idea is that types with weak feeling won't like types with strong feeling if it's the opposite feeling function. And the reverse is also true: Types with strong feeling won't like types with weak feeling if it's the opposite function.
> 
> ...


Interesting -thanks for sharing. I'm not sure I agree with some of the matches here for though. E.g ESTP and INFJ as soulmates? ISFJ and INTP as soulmates etc, and some of the others.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> By this chart my sister and I shouldn't be able to stand each other, but we get along very well the majority of the time.


You're not thinking about the context. Types that grew up with each other will obviously have a better understanding of each other. These compatibility guides are for fresh relationships.



Zeri said:


> Interesting -thanks for sharing. I'm not sure I agree with some of the matches here for though. E.g ESTP and INFJ as soulmates? ISFJ and INTP as soulmates etc, and some of the others.


ESTP and INFJ are a conventional match that's widely accepted, actually. It's one I agree with, too, from experience.

And you read ISFJ wrong. INTP isn't in the soulmate category and you can see that in what you just quoted. Not sure how you got that.


ISFJ (Si Fe Ti Ne)

Soulmate: ENFP, ENTP, ESFP, ESTP, INFP, ISFJ, ISFP
Friend: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, INTP, ISTP
Enemy: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, ISTJ

I didn't put it there, nor did I put ISFJ as a soulmate for INTP:

INTP (Ti Ne Si Fe)

Soulmate: ENTJ, ESTJ, INTP, ISTJ, ISTP
Friend: ENFJ, ENTP, ESFJ, ESTP, INFJ, INTJ, ISFJ
Enemy: ENFP, ESFP, INFP, ISFP


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> You're not thinking about the context. Types that grew up with each other will obviously have a better understanding of each other. These compatibility guides are for fresh relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, yes, sorry - I did read that wrong re: INTP. Still not sure about some of those ISFJ soulmate matches, though. ENTPs are supposed to be our duals but I haven't heard great things about ISFJ/ENTP relationships. ENFPs I like as friends a lot (not so much as a match- too extroverted and sometimes too all over the place). ESTPS are usually recommended for isfjs but I strongly disagree with that, from what I see of Estps. I can see ESFPS being a potential match, though - I like their bubbly and friendly nature. INFPS I love as friends (my best friend is one), but our ways of going about things are very, very different. ISFPS are great but again, more as friends for me (hard to get them to talk). 

Just my honest 2 cents. I'm still trying to figure out the best types for ISFJ... Sometimes I think an esfj/enfj would be good. I'm married to an istp and I think we're quite compatible as well.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Zeri said:


> Ok, yes, sorry - I did read that wrong re: INTP. Still not sure about some of those ISFJ soulmate matches, though. ENTPs are supposed to be our duals but I haven't heard great things about ISFJ/ENTP relationships. ENFPs I like as friends a lot (not so much as a match- too extroverted and sometimes too all over the place). ESTPS are usually recommended for isfjs but I strongly disagree with that, from what I see of Estps. I can see ESFPS being a potential match, though - I like their bubbly and friendly nature. INFPS I love as friends (my best friend is one), but our ways of going about things are very, very different. ISFPS are great but again, more as friends for me (hard to get them to talk).
> 
> Just my honest 2 cents. I'm still trying to figure out the best types for ISFJ... Sometimes I think an esfj/enfj would be good. I'm married to an istp and I think we're quite compatible as well.


And if you're wondering about ESTP/INFJ, you have to look at it on a functional level:

ESTP = Se Ti Fe Ni
INFJ = Ni Fe Ti Se

INFJ's auxiliary Fe will help ESTP's tertiary Fe grow.
ESTP sees INFJ's smarts because they both have Ti in a higher position than the inferior position.
INFJ's dominant Ni will teach ESTP's inferior Ni how to be safer.
ESTP's dominant Se will teach INFJ's inferior Se how to be more impulsive.


As for ESTP and ISFJ:

ESTP = Se Ti Fe Ni
ISFJ = Si Fe Ti Ne

ISFJ's dominant introverted sensing is supposed to be a counterweight to ESTP's extroverted sensing that teaches ESTP how to become more disciplined.
ISFJ's auxiliary Fe and ESTP's tertiary Fe get along for the exact same reason as with ESTP/INFJ.
Same thing with Ti.

And I'm not sure how you could prefer ISTP over my ESTP, because ISTP has inferior feeling.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> And if you're wondering about ESTP/INFJ, you have to look at it on a functional level:
> 
> ESTP = Se Ti Fe Ni
> INFJ = Ni Fe Ti Se
> ...


I don’t have much experience with the ESTP/INFJ dynamic, but it seems to me that the INFJ’s dominant Ni and the ESTP’s dominant Se would conflict quite a bit. I don't think intuitives and dominant sensors are a good match. INFJs and ESTPS seem to have very different energies, values, perspectives, and outlooks on life, from what I’ve seen. 

Re: ISFJ and ESTP – I feel that a lot of ‘best matches’ overlook the introversion/extroversion thing. As an isfj- I find extroverts require a lot of energy and it would be draining for me to be in a relationship with one. This is why I don’t favour estps – the males ones I know come across as loud and brash, hedonistic, superficial, very physical. I prefer someone who’s quieter and more reflective. ISTps come across to me as a toned-down version of an estp, so I find them a lot more tolerable. I agree that istps' inferior feeling isn’t the best for an isfj – but I do like the introvert part of things, compared to the estp.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> You're not thinking about the context. Types that grew up with each other will obviously have a better understanding of each other. These compatibility guides are for fresh relationships.


I don't view them any differently regardless of the length of the relationship. Every relationship with any person on earth starts at some point. So I don't see how it matters. How would my ENTP sister vary from any other ENTP by your chart? If this chart is a viable reference point it should be usable in any circumstance, otherwise how is it usable? Will there be a notation at the end like "if you grew up with this type disregard this"? What about those like myself who's experience has contradicted such charts?


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Persona Maiden said:


> I don't view them any differently regardless of the length of the relationship. Every relationship with any person on earth starts at some point. So I don't see how it matters. How would my ENTP sister vary from any other ENTP by your chart? If this chart is a viable reference point it should be usable in any circumstance, otherwise how is it usable? Will there be a notation at the end like "if you grew up with this type disregard this"? What about those like myself who's experience has contradicted such charts?


It's irrelevant whether individual experiences contradict charts.

Charts are about trends, AKA majority. There will always be outliers.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> It's irrelevant whether individual experiences contradict charts.
> 
> Charts are about trends, AKA majority. There will always be outliers.


But how do you prove it's majority? It's a chart you just made. Have you interviewed various types of couples, family dynamics, friends, etc? What will you do to determine if their typing is correct? Self reporting may not have accurate results, so how are you going to make this valid in some way?

Not that it can ever be completely valid, as MBTI and function theory both are at this moment iffy at best, but there still should be a reason to assume this is at least valid theory, which based on my own experiences, do not yet see to be to correct.


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

Dare said:


> View attachment 811231
> 
> 
> I have no idea how/why lust, heart, mind, companion (interest) are all separated. At least the author factored that INTJs tend to want a 'mind mate'. To me, that is sexy and companion worthy (assuming they can be playful too) and, ultimately/possibly, loveable.


By listed types you can see what they meant: Lust- sensual attraction to Se; Heart: attraction to Fi; Mind: Te/logical reasoning/common language; interests: intuitive thinkers (or Ni)/mental stimulation.
Who has it all? xNTJs  Some.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

How often is it that people marry the extroverted or introverted version of their type? For example from two couples I've noticed: ESFJ and ISFJ, ESTP and ISTP.
Is this a common thing?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ecchi said:


> @The Immigrant Well, either you're an ESTP anomaly or I am, but I've been attracted to ENTJ and INFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I work, at least, is that I go into something wanting just one thing, and everything else develops after.


One of the best relationships I ever had was with an ENTJ hands down. 

ENFJ's are smothering after a while or want more too fast. They are fun though.

My ex husband is an INFJ. When we clashed....it was bad. He however, is still my longest relationship I have had.

ISTP became boring and oddly, controlling. ESTP/ISTP combo is great at first. Long term...No. We shared a lot of interests. Too much work in the end. I was not happy at all.

My most toxic relationship was with an unhealthy xSFx.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Persona Maiden said:


> But how do you prove it's majority? It's a chart you just made. Have you interviewed various types of couples, family dynamics, friends, etc? What will you do to determine if their typing is correct? Self reporting may not have accurate results, so how are you going to make this valid in some way?
> 
> Not that it can ever be completely valid, as MBTI and function theory both are at this moment iffy at best, but there still should be a reason to assume this is at least valid theory, which based on my own experiences, do not yet see to be to correct.


I’d have to agree. INFPs are pretty easy to get along with in my experience, and even though ENFPs can frustrate me, they’ve been some of my closest friends. I’m not the biggest fan of Fi, sure, but there’s way more to a person than their functions. And Ni can actually frustrate me more.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Haematophilia said:


> How often is it that people marry the extroverted or introverted version of their type? For example from two couples I've noticed: ESFJ and ISFJ, ESTP and ISTP.
> Is this a common thing?


I’ve noticed this. I’d say these types of relationships can be successful in the sense that you have a really good understanding of each other, but the E/I divide makes you just different enough to stay interesting. I’ve also noticed that these pairings tend to be successful when their life experiences are quite different, too. .


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> ENTP (Ne Ti Fe Si)
> 
> Soulmate: ENTP, ESTJ, ISFJ, ISTJ
> Friend: ENFJ, ENTJ, ESFJ, ESTP, INFJ, INTJ, INTP, ISTP
> Enemy: ENFP, ESFP, INFP, ISFP


I’m not sure why xSTJs would be considered an ENTP’s soulmate. You’d have a hard time getting them to like me in the first place, and vice versa. The ones I know are good friends, but I would never date them. Things would quickly start to feel stale and boring. I hate routine. I don’t care for detailed plans. There are other types that I tend to romantically connect with better. We have a lot of potential to drive each other crazy before the relationship even properly lifted off the ground. 

Also, I’m not sure why you’ve put ENTP as a soulmate for ENTPs, instead of INTP. I’ve noticed most fulfilling and successful relationships around me involve extroverted and introverted counterparts, not same-same matching. 

I’ve already mentioned in an earlier post that I wouldn’t consider xNFPs enemies. In fact, we get along better than some of the types that you’ve listed as friends. ENTJs as friends, for example, is a slippery slope. They’ve been too controlling in the past and have treated me as some weird intellectual competition.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Let's get this compatibility discussion going again.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I agree with most of the List, Heart, Mind and Interests matches for Isfj.

Still would like to know, based on the chart - whether Lust, Heart or Mind matches are considered better for relationships.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

She forgot security!
For instance the enfp will be better off first with the intj. I mean there are wolves looming around out there...


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

Honestly the best pairings are still identical pairings. Incestual much ? I think so but you can bicker to no end and delve into polyamorous relationships without endangering at all the depth of the match. More seriously, the chart doesn't look too crazy but there's gonna be strong exceptions. I'd like to think the INFP-ESTJ match is one of those match where outside observers think like the ESTJ is bossy and abusive while behind close doors the INFP is silently pulling all the strings but that's prolly just wishful thinking 😙


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd want someone I could relate to on more than one level--preferably mind plus one of the others.

For me (INTP), ESFJ and ISFJ show up in lust and heart. ENTP and INTP show up in mind and interests. Unfortunately, an ESFJ or ENTP would drive me nuts. 

So according to this (and given my objections), it would boil down to INTP, or possibly ISFJ. Okay, I could see that.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

I have another new compatibility system that averages the compatibility between 2 types
based on:


dominant function
auxiliary function
perceiving function
judging function

Grab the percentages for the function matchups.










*Type compatibility examples:*

ESTP (Se Ti)
INFP (Fi Ne)

dominant: Se+Fi= 50
auxiliary: Ne+Ti= 50
perceiving: Ne+Se= 25
judging: Fi+Ti= 25

average: (50+50+25+25)/4= 37.5

ESTP (Se Ti)
ISFP (Fi Se)

dominant: Se+Fi= 50
auxiliary: Se+Ti= 50
perceiving: Se+Se= 100
judging: Fi+Ti= 25

average: (50+50+100+25)/4= 56.25


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Here's my type compatibility chart based on the calculations above applied to every type combination:










And here's how I got the function compatibility that I used to perform the calculations:

(When I made the function chart in the previous post, I substituted:

"great" with 100
"okay" with 75
"risky" with 50
"bad" with 25. )

+Functions that naturally occupy the dominant and tertiary positions on a stack are *great* together.
+Identical functions are *great* together.
+Both of those conditions are knocked down from *"great"* to *"okay"* if they are introverted functions because introverted functions hold an individual person's belief system.
+The introverted variant and extroverted variant of the same perceiving function are *okay.*
+The introverted variant and extroverted variant of the same judging function are *risky.*
+Perceiving functions at opposite ends of the same axis are *risky.*
+Judging functions at opposite ends of the same axis are *okay.*
+Perceiving/judging functions that are naturally next to each other on a stack are *risky* because they give pause to each other. It's in their nature to make one second guess the other.
+Functions that are both introverted or both extroverted but are the opposite dichotomy are *bad.*


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

INTP and ISTJ = Green..

Wow, I'm not too sure about that. Quora may have a majority of INTP users and voters when it comes down to MBTI:



> INTP female here, I apologize if my English is off btw.
> 
> [..]
> INTJ. Great conversation, but sometimes narcissistic, but honestly I don’t really _mind_ that… I mean they have a great work ethic, but just if they are not that much (mainly unhealthy ones, but they are few I think??): sometimes it is entertaining, otherwise, I’ll pass… we could be good friends, the perfect business partner.
> ...





> Kath Peralta, INTP
> 
> INTJ: I’m just scared of how competitive these guys are. Chill man. They do make great friends though.
> [..]
> ...


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

INTP and ISTJ? I got together with an ISTJ. For months I thought I'd finally met the perfect man. Then he suddenly and cruelly dumped me. I think he kind of disapproved of me. The Ne-Si divide, perhaps.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting. Chewing on it...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ecchi said:


> MBTI Compatibility Master Post
> 
> Thoughts?


I know you posted this two years ago, but I just ran across it and I'm intrigued!


----------



## ilan_sar (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello,

Thank you for the demonstration. I have an other question to ask.

When you take the personality test, such as 16personalities.com, the results generate statistics for each function (65% 72% N, 63% T 74% P, for example, etc, etc.) Now my question is how do you integrate those statistics into your compatibility score, considering that all functions describing upper are at 100%. 

My request is I would like to integrate those statistics into this way to make compatibilities to make an average compatibility more accurate


----------

